# FREE HOME for Unwanted Tropical Fish



## pauleddy (Mar 19, 2009)

Free Home provided for all unwanted Tropical Fish. 

If you have any unwanted Tropical Fish or know of anyone who has any unwanted Tropical Fish - Please contact me directly for immediate addoption.

I have space available in my:

1) Live Bearing Tank - Guppy, Mollie, Plattie, Sword Tails etc
2) Community Tank - Space for Non Agressive Types
3) Discus Tank - All varities of Exotic and Regular Discus

I can make arrangements for collection or I have a drop off facility - Which ever suits you.

I have been looking after all types of Tropical Fish for many years, within Dubai, Europe and Australia. I can promise you a safe home for any of your unwanted Fish. 

Remember - Adopt them out - DONT EVER FLUSH, for any reason! 

Contact me on 

050-7983-956


----------

